# Insurance Questions



## js1974 (Nov 30, 2015)

I've recently considered driving for a second job nothing extreme fairly short hours. I looked into Rideshare Insurance through my current carrier Progressive and the quote because it requires commercial insurance is pretty high.

I'm just curious what most people who have shopped around with a clean driving record are finding for insurance quotes? 

Seems as doing Uber as a part time job I'd be spending any money made from Uber to cover insurance which basically defeats the purpose. I have to assume that the majority of the people I've gotten rides from are not carrying the correct insurance if these are the quotes they are getting.

Any information would be greatly appreciated just trying to do as much work ahead of time to figure out if this is a valid option before jumping in head first.

Thanks


----------



## antek227 (Nov 27, 2015)

What state are you in?


----------

